# Hopefully I'll see one of you there...



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Any of you that will be at Navarre Pier,hope to see you... I'll be the oleguy with a 16yr old trying to catch alberts aka bonitas... My first time going to that area of Fla,looking forward to it...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Any of you that will be at Navarre Pier,hope to see you... I'll be the oleguy with a 16yr old trying to catch alberts aka bonitas... My first time going to that area of Fla,looking forward to it...


*I've heard there are more than a few "problems" on that pier . . . "Watch your six" !!!

PLEASE read this thread, BEFORE you go . . .

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/navarre-pier-rats-149121/

MERRY CHRISTMAS & STAY SAFE ! ! !*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Pier "management" problems, too . . .

http://santarosaspeaks.com/cgi/forum/Blah.pl?m-1347376805/*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*These are not just "new" or "isolated" problems, either . . .

http://www.navarrebeachlife.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4928&p=34323

http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/mybb/forumdisplay.php?fid=158*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Been fishing piers since 75... All this is no new news.. Like was said,my son and I will be there,if anyone else on fla forum is come by and say hello to a nc pierfisherman..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

My son and I had a great time and caught some nice fish,although the weather wasn't the greatest.. Everyone I met on Navarre were good folk.. Panama City did have a few teenagers doing their normal "teenage junk"..We just ignored and went on sightcasting black drum,and talked to many of the other folks out there,all were great.. We fished 4 different piers there,all were fun and had plenty of chances at fish even with the sorry weather we were dealt..


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Which four piers did you make it to?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Okcalosa?,Panama City,Navarre,another near Destin? Not positive of the names as you can see,but we went east from Navarre to two piers,Okcalosa?,then passed by a city pier to one ran by the county near Destin. From Navarre we went west to another pier,it may have been Panama City..?


----------

